# Cut my palm on my TS this weekend glad I did NOT have a saw stop.



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

my wife apparently lost the cat and was panicking looking for it(we don't have children so she worries about the cat). I think what happened was when she was looking for the cat earlier in the day she went in to my shop and the cat snuck in there when she had the door open. Fast forward a few hours later I am in my shop, where I thought I had a clear understanding with my wife that she does not enter if she hears power tools but she barged in to the shop looking for the cat scaring me to death while I was on the table saw, startling the cat who was already hiding in there unknown to me. The cat jumped off of my wood shelf making a run for the door. I am operating a table saw startled by my wifes unannounced enterence and a cat playing ninja in my shop and my hand went in to the blade, I even had the guard on but I still managed to cut about 1/4 in to my palm.

I will tell you this, even though I thought I was doing all of the safety things right I am still really glad that I did not get the saw stop because….. Well I don't know why, we never lost the cat and I never cut my self this weekend, I am just still waiting for the 'I had an accident and am still glad I did not get the saw stop' story to be posted here. Trying to imagine how the thread would go down.

-AG


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hooray!


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

Glad your fine, but I dont think that thread will ever appear the way you evinsion it. true, people who just nick a finger may be glad they dont have to pay for a blade and a sawstop cartridge, but anyone with the injury you describe will be wishing they had a sawstop. our hands are the most important part of our body for continuing woodworking, and they are the most complex part of the body, extremely difficult to repair, and they almost never return to full strength and agility once the complex weave of tendons muscles and nerves is cut deeply.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

That is exactly my point. I am so sick of hearing the 'only unsafe poeple buy saw stop' or the 'it is a solution for a problem that does not exist' The point is accidents do happen, but there are people who refuse to accept that. I want to hear a real story from one of those people who got injured and were happy that they chose to not get one because they don't accept the possibility of an accident..


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Let's get real. There are two things people don't like about SS: the price tag and the owner/inventor (or lawyers in general). Would I buy one if I had the money? No, but that's me, I'd use it (cash) somewhere else. Do I think owners of SS are accident prone or foolish with their money? No, absolutely not. It's yours, spend it wherever.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Wait, so none of this happened?

And I thought you DO have a SS.

You just wanted to start a SS discussion for the fun of it? Are you that sadistic? LOL.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for wasting my time.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Good thing you don't have a SS. When you run that cat thru it you would have to buy another blade and brake .
I too have made it quite clear to my wife not to sneak up on me while I'm using the tablesaw. I explained to her I am concentrating on what I'm doing and it could be very very nasty if I was startled.
Glad it wasn't so serious.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

My cats have always been fascinated with the cool hideout under the table top where the blade is. Imagine a poor little thing, whose tail comes into contact with the spinning blade! Where does that blade go, but totally under the surface of the saw…not a good thing….


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Ummm…..OK…..Do you really have a wife and cat or are they make believe too? ;~)


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Gary. That made this thread worth reading.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ohhhhh… I get it!! today I cut my oak, and my aspen on my table saw, only a lot deeper than 1/4 inch. How well does that saw work on 'palm' wood?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Not a good move AG…....... Did this stuff actually happen or not?.... IF NOT, all this thread will be good for is stirring up CRAP. Explain, and I'll say I'm sorry….........
- JJ

Edit: I re-read. You should not have posted something like this. Only serves to cause trouble. Maybe I'm wrong, but I can't see anything positive coming from a thread like this.

Edit Again…...... Do you even own a table saw?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

And this is a new post…............... straight from AG's home page.

So for the hell of it I looked at what I could get at grizzilie for the same price as the 3hp sawstop I ordered. I am kinda tempted to back out and get the following for about the same price.

G0458 - 18" 1-1/2 HP Single-Phase Open End Drum Sander
G0715P - 10" Hybrid Tablesaw with Riving Knife, Polar Bear Series
G0675 - 10" Jointer/Planer Combo


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's what I wear in the shop…and a mouth guard.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

1. I did not hurt myself
2. I do have a wife two cats and three chickens.
3. I was trying to prove a point, I got blasted eariler today in a thread about how saw stops are unnecessary and a solution to a problem that does not exist so I was wondering what a 'I got hurt and am glad that I did not buy a sawstop' thread would look like.
4. Yes I was contemplating getting a bunch of Grizzly stuff instead but I decided not to(that was like two months ago, im not sure if it still qualifies as a 'new post'). I felt that the sawstop was the right choice for me, I cant speak of what the right choice for others is.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

What I dont understand is why it has to stop the blade so violently, why cant it just suck the blade down and cut power?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

pat…...... no….... maybe another thread, but not on this one. please.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm pretty confused about weather you have a SS or If you want one or don't want one. Sorry if I missed the point some how. All said and done I'm glad your injury wasn't to bad.
.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

If you guys want to help keep this post alive, fine….. go for it. But if you would "actually" read the thread, I think you'd let it die. Isn't worth the space it's taking up on the site.
- JJ


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh,BOY
I agree with nail banger2
AND
Will the stop technology work In 5,10,15 or 20 years 
when you do have an accident
Will the owner of the company cause,a law to be passed,so other manufactures ,and you don,t have a choice
but pay more
Have fun when you hit a tiny piece of staple from the Home Depot
This post is Goofy


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

What a worthless waste of time and full of feces…

I don't block people…Until now….Geez! I'm done with this sh…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Such a waste of time and space *...I hope you don't get cut as you described above…@%%&*)(


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

my brain just exploded


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

How do you block someone Hmike?


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with Horizontal Mike. What a waste of time. You come on here and post something that didn't even happen just to start a discussion! You and the KAT have a lot in common. Come back when you've got something real to discuss.


----------



## tommyt654 (Dec 16, 2008)

Another corporate SS mole thread


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Get rid of the cat. Problem solved. Now back to a safe shop.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

So! Now we know what this *DUMB *Posting is all about!

"I am so sick of hearing the 'only unsafe poeple buy saw stop" ( Do I care what you get Sick about? NO!)

" I got blasted eariler today in a thread" ( OH! Somebody stepped on your Delicate Little EGO. Did they?)

*"still waiting for the 'I had an accident and am still glad I did not get the saw stop' story to be posted here. Trying to imagine how the thread would go down." *

Well! You don't have to wait any longer , do you, and you now know how it DID go down, because YOU had to right the Fairy Tale Yourself!!

I wasted my time reading it twice to try and figure it all out. BIG Mistake on my part!!


----------



## rlrjr (Aug 17, 2010)

HorizontalMike said it all. What was the point of posting this to begin with?


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

i don't think people( including me) realise the effects of a serious hand wound. a horrible situation.
finding the limbs, trying not to bleed to death all over the place (i cut my thumb with a knife once, the blood squirted out several yards away)
getting to the hospital, surgery, more surgery, months of recuperation never getting back full functionality ever.

but even though i know this, the fear of destroying a blade and part of my tablesaw, plus the fear of knowing the system my not work! somehow seems more scary to me while im at the saw.

that said i don't have a SS, i would like the technology on my european tablesaw though. because unfortunately the SS saw itself is a piece of outdated tablesaw design compared to european panel saws.


----------

